# Why no Ultrafire reviews on Flashlight reviews?



## abvidledUK (Aug 24, 2006)

For a fairly common brand, it seems strange that their are no Ultrafire reviews.


----------



## MSI (Aug 24, 2006)

Because the manufacturer or no dealer has sent him lights for review.


----------



## BBL (Aug 24, 2006)

common brand? i cant even find a webpage...


----------



## abvidledUK (Aug 24, 2006)

BBL said:


> common brand? i cant even find a webpage...



You're not looking hard enough, dealers ...

CPF search throws up 267 items...


----------



## BBL (Aug 24, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> You're not looking hard enough, dealers ...
> 
> CPF search throws up 267 items...



I searching for an official website.


----------



## Illum (Aug 24, 2006)

If you have an ultrafire, send it to Doug for him to review it...send some money too..

I would like to donate to him after much thanks to his reviews, but unfortunately I'm in my own financial deficit from over buying lights...


----------



## KnOeFz (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe this is (going to be) an official website for them? 
http://www.ultrafire-shop.com/


----------



## fieldops (Aug 24, 2006)

KnOeFz said:


> Maybe this is (going to be) an official website for them?
> http://www.ultrafire-shop.com/



I've seen this dealer on Ebay.


----------



## dmz (Aug 24, 2006)

Is Ultrafire the same company as Superfire?

Which models are as good as fenix?


----------



## fieldops (Aug 25, 2006)

dmz said:


> Is Ultrafire the same company as Superfire?
> 
> Which models are as good as fenix?



It certainly seems that way. Many dealers online and on Ebay make the claim that the light you may actually receive could be labeled: Ultrafire, Superfire or Smartfire. I think the Huntlight and Luxogens may be a bit different. 

The Ultrafire 601 has worked out ok for me. Its bright, but I still prefer the L2T. The Liteflux LF1 is the closest thing I have to fenix's. Nice light.


----------



## nerdgineer (Aug 25, 2006)

dmz said:


> ...Which models are as good as fenix?


Someone tested the 601A as being fairly close to the L2P in output and runtime. My 602A has comparable output to a L1P on fresh batteries but has much less run time (about 60% of Fenix's). 

One strength of Fenixes is that they generally are pretty efficient for their output level. I'm waiting for some tests on the new Ultrafire's to see what their runtimes are.


----------



## dmz (Aug 25, 2006)

some reviews here:

http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/reviews.5th/review.001_2.html


----------



## nerdgineer (Aug 25, 2006)

Fairly nice reviews there which highlight the strengths of these lights - their output. They're missing the critical piece for me: the run times.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Aug 25, 2006)

I just got a ultrafire 602a, I compared it to Jet I MKii, Triton P1, Fenix l2 head on a l1 body.As far as output ,all on fresh alkylines,the are comprable The Jet on 14500 blows them all away.For runtime L2 and triton win.I tried some beam shots last night, they didnt come out great,here it is



Jet 65%,Fenix L2on l1 body,Triton P1,Ultrafire 602a.

The picture doesnt represent well the size of the hot spot of the Jet(which was 65% setting)or Triton hotspot and spill.The Triton is built like a tank!With HAIII,it looks and feels indestructable! It has a true clicky!I immediatly fell in love with that!Waion sold them I guess the discontinued due to the cost of making them.I put a lithium primary in it ,that puts out a noticible amount more light.
The Ultrafire for the money(20bucks) puts out a respectable amount of light ,I plan on running NIMH for now .It is very easy to mod,no epoxy holding things togeather. So I am going to put a Flupic in it.First I need to find a 14500 that fits,the protected one in my Jet I does not fit easy. I might have to enlarge the body a tiny bit.Its close.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 25, 2006)

Doug is a member of a vast light-wing conspiracy


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Is that anything like a light-wing extremist organization? Not, of course, to be confused with that redneck delicacy, flied lice? 



BentHeadTX said:


> Doug is a member of a vast light-wing conspiracy


----------



## terrik_zion (Nov 1, 2009)

As far as I can tell, dealextreme is pretty much the main source for these. Ultrafire is a name ripoff of surefire, as is spiderfire, trustfire, etc.

I am about to buy the c3 model with 2aa extension tube bundle. Maybe I should buy 3? I hear they are excellent for the price, and their occaisional issues are easily fixable.

I will review it here when mine arrive.


----------



## sabre7 (Nov 2, 2009)

BentHeadTX said:


> Doug is a member of a vast light-wing conspiracy



I suspect there are many light-wing extremists on this forum, I think some are even flashaholics...


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 2, 2009)

strange, i googled 'ultrafire' and the first link was www.ultrafire.net


----------



## csshih (Nov 2, 2009)

wow, ancient thread resurrection.
Halloween's over, no zombies!!


besides, Doug isn't even doing flashlight reviews anymore.


----------



## jp2515 (Nov 2, 2009)

Whoa! Talk about ancient thread bumping! I believe this Ultrafire thing has been talked bout many times already.


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 2, 2009)

there are couple of old threads popping up recently.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 2, 2009)

I still don't get how people don't notice the date of posting :shrug:


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 2, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I still don't get how people don't notice the date of posting :shrug:



 my bad, one more thing to check before replying, but in mitigation, at work, you can't check every little thing before replying.


----------



## csshih (Nov 2, 2009)

hmm.. at least this shows that people are using the search function more often.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 2, 2009)

There was no point bumping this old thread. It's closed.


----------

